
Bill and Melinda Gates: Let’s Keep Investing in the World’s Poor - myroon5
https://www.wsj.com/articles/bill-and-melinda-gates-lets-keep-investing-in-the-worlds-poor-1505300401?mg=prod/accounts-wsj
======
myroon5
Bypass paywall link:
[http://facebook.com/l.php?u=https://www.wsj.com/articles/bil...](http://facebook.com/l.php?u=https://www.wsj.com/articles/bill-
and-melinda-gates-lets-keep-investing-in-the-worlds-poor-1505300401)

